# install leopard on macbook from macbook pro dvd



## joestriker (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi everyone

I bought myself a macbook pro with leopard installed.  I have given my trusty macbook to my little bro for school.  Problem is macbook still has Tiger installed and my macbook pro comes with Leopard.  I would like to install leopard on my old macbook for my bro, but the installation disc is for macbook pros only.  Is there anyway of going around this to install leopard on a macbook using my macbook pro installation dvd?  I'd really appreciate the help guys.


----------



## Tommo (Dec 7, 2007)

No, you only have a licence to install it on one computer and that is your Macbook Pro. If you want to put it on the Macbook you will have to buy a retail copy I'm afraid.


----------



## Viro (Dec 7, 2007)

The install CDs that come with a computer are specific to that kind of computer. So installing from discs that didn't come with the computer is a no-no.


----------



## joestriker (Dec 7, 2007)

thanks guys i appreciate it.  will wait til i fly out and but a retail copy.  Could anyone explain the differences with the install dvds between the retail one and my macbook pro one.  They do the same thing and it doesn't make sense at all.


----------



## mdnky (Dec 7, 2007)

Regardless of whether it'll work or not, the legality of doing such a thing is the major problem.  That's piracy, plain and simple.  The DVD you have is only licensed for one copy of the OS on one computer.  You need to buy a new copy for the other computer.

Also be forewarned that such discussions are against our board policies.


----------



## joestriker (Dec 7, 2007)

my apologies, i only meant well.  I'm not one of those that downloads or anything, I was just seeing if i could use a copy of leopard that legally came with my computer on my older computer thats all.  I didn't know it was licensed for one computer and i'm not sure if using software you legally paid for on two computers you legally own is piracy.  But then again my apologies.


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 7, 2007)

joestriker said:


> my apologies, i only meant well.  I'm not one of those that downloads or anything, I was just seeing if i could use a copy of leopard that legally came with my computer on my older computer thats all.  I didn't know it was licensed for one computer and i'm not sure if using software you legally paid for on two computers you legally own is piracy.  But then again my apologies.



Well, technically it is because you're only licensed to have it on one computer.  Apple does sell a 5-user license for home use and it's only 20 bucks more than the single copy of retail Mac OS X, so that would cover up to 5 Macs in your household.  Consider that Apple is trusting that you don't pirate their software, as opposed to Microsoft who doesn't trust you and forces WGA down your throat.  This was in response to people pirating Windows so much.  Of course, with Mac OS you hve to have a Mac to be able to run it, but now that we're dealing with Intel-based Macs and people hacking OS X to run on PCs, there's even more of a reason for Apple to eventually do something like MS did if people continue to pirate it.  So instead of just doing that, support them for trusting you.  Compared to Windows, Mac OS X is not that expensive.

As for the difference between the retail version and the system restore discs that ship with a Mac, the system restore discs not only include Mac OS X but other commercial software that's included in the package of purchasing the Mac (like iLife and some other applications).  The retail copy of Mac OS X doesn't come with those extras, but it can be installed on any Mac as opposed to the system restore version which will only work on the model that it shipped with.


----------



## joestriker (Dec 11, 2007)

just to update everyone, i bought leopard with 5 user licenses so i can upgrade my old macbook, my office imac and my dads powerbook.  This is all legal.  Now just a small issue which i'd appreciate some verification.  

My office imac i bought a couple of months back came with tiger and ilife 2008.  I gave my imac a clean install to clear out all the garbage that was in there.  I did a nice clean install, copied all my settings back and it works beautifully.  Problem.  I want to install ilife 2008.  Is there a way for me to do it with the original install dvd that came with tiger and ilife 2008 or do i have to buy a whole new version of ilife 2008.  Surely this isn't piracy?  Verification anyone? and if it is possible, how do i do it?


----------



## Tommo (Dec 11, 2007)

Just put in the first of your system restore discs and there should be an icon called Installed Bundled Software. double click on that and it should install all the software that came with the iMac. You can customise the installation if you don't want it all back on.


----------



## childcare945 (Dec 12, 2007)

Tommo said:


> Just put in the first of your system restore discs and there should be an icon called Installed Bundled Software. double click on that and it should install all the software that came with the iMac. You can customise the installation if you don't want it all back on.



that's right!!! Make sure you update your softwares after re-installing the bundled ilife08, or some of the programs may crash. At least it was the case for upgrading my two-month old Macbook to Leopard. Good luck!


----------

